# Where do you smooch your pooch?



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I must give at least 10 smooches on Maxi's forehead slightly above her zipper each and every day!


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Wendy427 said:


> I must give at least 10 smooches on Maxi's forehead slightly above her zipper each and every day!


I kiss piper there too! Actually, I kiss her everywhere! LOL!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

a. on the nose


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I guess everywhere fits best for us. I like to bury my nose behind the ears, kiss the top of the head, the muzzle, the shoulder, the side of his face. His paws if he's had a bath. Right now I have to be careful with kisses, because I might come back without a nose (the puppy shark teeth).


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

A) On the muzzle right in between the eyes


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

everywhere! 

poor dog is so covered with smooches that somedays I think he actually rolls his eyes and says, "again? Really, mom?"


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

D. Everywhere all the time all day. ha ha ha


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> everywhere!
> 
> poor dog is so covered with smooches that somedays I think he actually rolls his eyes and says, "again? Really, mom?"


Same with Henry except he gets more annoyed with dad's kisses.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> everywhere!
> 
> poor dog is so covered with smooches that somedays I think he actually rolls his eyes and says, "again? Really, mom?"



D) Everywhere for us too!!! I especially love crawling next to him and just laying down with my nose in his fur and drifting off to sleep. His favorite kisses are on the front of his nose (the wet part, go figure).


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Everywhere.. Including her soft soft tummy when she is laying on the couch all sprawled out on her back..


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

A. And also on the forehead and the tops of their heads. And their ears. Every day. Thankfully, they have learned to tolerate this odd behavior of mine.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

DanaRuns said:


> A. And also on the forehead and the tops of their heads. And their ears. Every day. Thankfully, they have learned to tolerate this odd behavior of mine.


They do put up with a lot from us, don't they?

I have to confess - Hi, my name is Susan, and I love to smooch dogs.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

D. I kiss piper everywhere! She doesn't seem to mind it though. I'm also training her to be a lap dog...kinda....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

On the top of her head.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am constantly smooching on my boys  I kiss the nose, the snout, the forehead, the top of the head, the side of the face, the paws , on the back and I am always hugging the boys too


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've read that dogs don't like to be hugged, that they simply tolerate it from their weird humans. If I hadn't read this from reputable sources, I never would have guessed it - Max not only seems to love being hugged by me, but by other people, too. 

Off topic, but is this something they learn to like or do you think it's just part of his nature?


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

D. Everywhere!! It sounds gross, but I love kissing my dogs up under their lips! Right on the teeth! The more wet the kiss, the better!

Kora's registered name is Belle D'Or Kissy Suzuki...although she is stingy with her kisses. 

We just make sure to steal as many as we can and then when we do get one back, it's just that much more special!

I have a confession too - Hi, my name is Kelly...and I love kissing my puppy!!


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Kora2014 said:


> D. Everywhere!! It sounds gross, but I love kissing my dogs up under their lips! Right on the teeth! The more wet the kiss, the better!
> 
> Kora's registered name is Belle D'Or Kissy Suzuki...although she is stingy with her kisses.
> 
> ...



Yep, I kiss piper on the mouth too! She loves to kiss me (probably to taste any leftover food) and its so cute!!! :smooch:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner loves his kisses all over his face....forehead and all over his muzzle! Honey on top of her head.?


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Very rarely and particularly since that commercial on tv years ago were they showed a dog checking things out around the house including having a drink out of the toilet - the front door opens and Mom comes home and gives the dog a big kiss right on the mouth - dogs are so fussy about what goes in their mouths or what they sniff eh? LOL! But I have to say there is nothing like the smell of puppy breath - that I really enjoy!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I suppose *D*, though I give kisses mostly on her ears. They're so soft!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

No kisses. Noogies on the top of his head.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

D. Everywhere! 

Though I'm always grossed-out after impulsively going in for an upper-lip kiss. We all know where those lips go... 

But--really--who could resist this?!


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

I love to give smooches to Murphy's cheek...between his goofy, floppy ear and his muzzle. I make extra kissey noises and he just really tolerates these kisses. I know he would prefer that I just scratch his chest for say 1/2 hour to any number of smooches... but I don't care...gonna kiss that handsome face anyway.


----------



## Dave92 (Jul 31, 2015)

always on the top of his head


----------



## KW812 (Aug 5, 2015)

Face, nose, top of head, shoulders, back, tops of paws if they're clean... lol


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

On the very top of his nose, where its cold & wet.


----------

